# Did all the Nasties Today



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

It was a bad day, but it was a good day. We disbudded all 8 babies, and banded the 5 bucklings/
Kinda rough going, but all went well. No mishaps, no blood. A lot of hollering, but 5 minutes later all were held, snuggled, and had a nice drink of Mama's milk. A couple of the boys did a little wimpering for just a little while. We checked them to make sure no hairs were being pulled. A half hour later, all were sleeping soundly. So, it was a good day after all the nasties. All babies will be for sale in a couple of months to pet homes only.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I hate doing all that stuff, ugh. But in the future you sure are glad you did it :lol:

No mishaps is always a good thing


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't envy you a BIT (laughs). But glad all went well...I've got to work on my bucks scurs (gags) ... we'll see how THAT goes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When you disbudded, did you have a disbudding box? 

I was just curious, as I have babies coming anytime, and I don't have a box yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I recomend the box - well worth the money if you purchase it, but simple to make as well. 

I have plans somewhere that I can scan once I find them


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

cool thanks Stacey


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Good Job Stinkerbelle! LOL give yourself a pat on the back.
I castrate bucklings.. no problem for me. But I have yet to disbud a kid myself. It scares me. I am going to make myself do it this year, though. I don't want to keep having someone else do my kids for me. If I do it, I can do it the way that I would like it to be done. And then I will have less chance of scurs I think. I sure hate scurs  yuck.


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

No, she didnt use a box.. She bought one years ago, but didnt like to use it. She sits on a 5 gallon bucket, places their head between her knees, folds one ear back (so it doesnt get burnt, and its done! She is only about 5'2 tall, and has been doing it by herself for 30 or so years. She has a herd of Boer goats. THe local vets even call on her to do it for them. Shes good!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmm - cool idea.

My hubby built a milk stand for me, and we had to burn a horn that we had banded and it fell of, but it was tender and bleeding, and she could move her head way to much. So I was wondering how in the heck I was going to do the disbudding!

Thanks!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...I performed some 'nasties' today too!!!Lol! 

Mystic, Mira and Roo all got Ivomec Plus injectable, as well as a B-Complex shot; I had to move them this weekend, so I wanted to make sure they are 'good to go', especially appetite wise...haha. Mira also had to get her scrapie tag put in. She just 'looooves' me lately, cause she got her C\D T shot two days ago as well...Lol! But, I need to make sure she is okay to move to her new home...

I also wormed (Ivomec injectable) my mom's sheep and goatie herd for her as well...So no one there really appreciated me much...the goaties forgave me when I brought out the applewafers though!!! :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad I do not ever have to disbudded, banding is bad enough.


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

But you know, It was just a few seconds of discomfort and all the babies were fine. They are all still doing good. Jumping and playing like nothing happeded at all! They are so sweet! I usually have 3 babies sitting in my lap everytime I go in the goat pen.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I am dreading it too. So far we haven't had a buck yet. Just last year 2 does and this year 1 doelings and two big does left to kid. I have a friend to disbud [I am terrified to do it, but I might try, just not with the doeling that was born this year so far, she is a keeper and super cute, and I don't want to hurt her.] but I am going to band and tattoo. Last year I tatooed twice, not much fun, poor Evie's ear was stuck in the tatooer for about a minute. She just screamed and screamed. Poor thing. Well it least you got those nasties done and over with, till more kids or next year.


----------

